# Ripping hardwoods



## turn81 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hey all!  

Very novice question here - I find that when I'm ripping hardwoods for creating blanks on the table saw it smokes up the shop and burns the wood a bit on the edges (even with short rips).  Right now I'm borrowing the table saw until mine arrives - is it simply a dull blade or could there be other factors?

I might add that it's a smaller 7 1/2 blade for this particular, so not ideal, but I wouldn't think that makes much of a difference.  


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Monty (Jan 25, 2017)

Most likely a dull blade but could be your blade needs to be aligned to the fence. Make sure your blade and fence are parallel to each other.


----------



## turn81 (Jan 25, 2017)

Monty said:


> Most likely a dull blade but could be your blade needs to be aligned to the fence. Make sure your blade and fence are parallel to each other.





Great!  Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mredburn (Jan 25, 2017)

You might also see what tooth count your using.  To many teeth when ripping hardwood can cause it to burn as well.


----------



## Herb G (Jan 25, 2017)

Make sure you're using a rip blade also.


----------



## SteveG (Jan 25, 2017)

If this is happening with all your hardwood ripping, the "fixes" mentioned will be helpful. If it is found in only some but not all your woods, you may be experiencing a condition called "case hardening", that results from the wood not being properly dried and seasoned. It shows up producing burning and smoke. If you were to rip partially through the board, then stop, you will see the kerf pinching closed. That confirms the condition of the wood, and the other steps will do little to help. The way to deal with it is primarily by getting lumber from an experienced supplier who offers quality lumber.


----------



## turn81 (Jan 25, 2017)

SteveG said:


> If this is happening with all your hardwood ripping, the "fixes" mentioned will be helpful. If it is found in only some but not all your woods, you may be experiencing a condition called "case hardening", that results from the wood not being properly dried and seasoned. It shows up producing burning and smoke. If you were to rip partially through the board, then stop, you will see the kerf pinching closed. That confirms the condition of the wood, and the other steps will do little to help. The way to deal with it is primarily by getting lumber from an experienced supplier who offers quality lumber.





All lumber was kiln dried and I trust the supplier.  I've decided to replace with a Diablo and make sure everything is appropriately adjusted. Thanks for your input!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 25, 2017)

As mentioned above those are very good tips to start with and one more I would add is to have a splitter after the blade because many woods have internal stress weather dry or wet and when cut it can cause some nasty things and pinching is one. If that happens and closes on the backside of the blade it will not matter how sharp your blade is, it will burn and smoke because it is rubbing against the metal and not cutting. Good luck and as always work safe and pay attention to safety.


----------



## turn81 (Jan 25, 2017)

The diablo blade and slight adjustment to the fence did the trick.  Cutting the hardest of woods like butter with no smoke . Thanks all


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

